# Need help please



## delirous26 (Aug 18, 2007)

i just got my 3/16 slot cutter from mlcs the problem is that i dont know how to assemble it together, if anyone has a 3/16 slot cutter from mlcs post a close up picture of the bit i dont want to use the bit and guess at it and cause injury.


safety is very important!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Check here:

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_slot.html


----------



## delirous26 (Aug 18, 2007)

ya i seen that but it dont show the exact detail thanks for your reply.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

See picture below

==========



delirous26 said:


> i just got my 3/16 slot cutter from mlcs the problem is that i dont know how to assemble it together, if anyone has a 3/16 slot cutter from mlcs post a close up picture of the bit i dont want to use the bit and guess at it and cause injury.
> 
> 
> safety is very important!


----------



## delirous26 (Aug 18, 2007)

thank you bj very much thats what i needed like i said i never used one before and wasnt sure on details.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome delirous26

You'er right ,, get it right the 1st.time and be safe..

========



delirous26 said:


> thank you bj very much thats what i needed like i said i never used one before and wasnt sure on details.


----------

